# Puppy won't jump on couch..



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone has ever had this issue. Lincoln is a little over four months now and is great. He's healthy, playing, housebroken and he doesn't bite anymore. I don't how I was ever lucky enough to get such a great dog.

My question is simple. Lincoln will not jump up onto the couch; bed; chair; car etc. If he has to jump up it isn't going to happen that's for sure. 
He's been to the about it she said he was 100% fine and that it is all him.

I was wondering; has anyone else had this issue? Is he just too young? He weighs a good 35 lbs so I know he's going to be a big boy one day and I can't keep lifting him forever lol!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha did the same thing. Maybe Lincoln is waiting until he is really hairy so that he can break the couch in properly. Samantha started climbing on the couch around 1 years old... and now we can't get her off! You may want to just give thanks that your furniture will remain clean and hair-free and start cuddling on the floor (I wish we had done that!)


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol i would but he will do the whole. I'll put my front paws up as far and they can then look at you kinda thing. He's not shedding tooooo much yet and i'm willing to put up with it. -then again i say that now i wonder what i'll think in a year lmao!!-


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

My puppies are both 5 months old and they cannot get on the sofa or in the car or anything either. They put up their front paws ans whine and I just lift them, but they are both almost 50lbs so I hope they start doing it soon.

I agree with the whole enjoy the hair not being on the sofa now...haha


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our first Golden never got on furniture. When we were able to coax her up, she'd get back down almost immediately. She just didn't want to be up there!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My golden never got up on furniture, namely because she wasn't allowed to. She also never went up stairs (in the house). No matter how hard we tried, she never would go.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Th edog i have now never goes on the bed he isnt interested but he is on teh sofas all day leaping from one to another but they are leather so easy to wipe down.I dont mind mine on the sofa my last retriever had his own sofa for a bed .he took over a sofa so i ended up giving it him and getting us a new one..


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Oscar used to do the same thing, not with the couch but with the backseat of the car and the bed (both higher). I also did not want to have to be lifting a 65lb dog into the car every time! But yes, eventually he did get over it. I just tried to entice him to jump in on his own (with a treat) or have someone look in from the opposite door and coax him in.

Actually, it was jumping OUT of the car on his own that took much longer to get, he was pretty unsure of that. But recently he figured out that it was not as scary as he thought  Now I always leave his leash on in the car just in case I need to grab it before he jumps down when the door is opened! So I always have him to "wait" when I open the door.


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

sometimes I wish I didn't let kobe on the couch. Now he thinks it is ok to jump on other people on the couch when they come over. It is a little annoying, but hopefully he will learn soon that it is not ok to jump on people on the couch


----------



## sarah40 (Sep 18, 2011)

*jumping on couch or in car*

Our goldens never jumped into the car or up on the couch til much later... They were a year or so when they started doing that and they are all fine.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So many folks would say you are sooooo lucky. Maybe it is just too high yet. Bet he will when he wants to.


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Fenway used to climb all over our old couch and it got so hairy. Then we purchased new leather furniture but we were sitting on lawn furniture in the interim until it got delivered. Fenway didn't like the noise that it made so she stayed on her dog bed. Then we got the new furniture and she continued to stay on the dog bed. We missed the cuddling so a year later invited her up! We have a pretty scratched up leather couch now, but she looked good on it!


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

My Sophie took a while - I used to have to lift her on the couch, the bed, in the car. Then one day she was about 6-7 mos old and the doorbell rang - she jumped up and over the couch to the door. I laughed so hard thinking she was just tricking me that entire time to lift her up.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks has always been this way about beds (you have to coax him to get on one, and still he just puts his face on the edge of the bed and waits for you to lift him up! Out in the woods, he jumps right over big logs without a problem.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Some would say that staying off the couch is a good thing. I have to say that Cookie came from her breeder at 10 weeks leaping on and off the couch. She broke the no dogs on the furniture rule in spades. All of her demon spawn and their descendants have jumped on the couch since at least 3 months of age... easily. Then they bounce to the ottoman, then the chair, then over the back of the chair, and on it goes. I just watched her grandson at not quite 8 weeks climb into our bone box this weekend to get just the right bone. And for Cookie, herself, no fence held her in. She once jumped a five foot chain link fence to get to me, a feat her daughter Tiki duplicated at her handler's house in standing heat.... If it looks like a sturggle, I might be concerned, but how hard the dog tries often is a matter of how determined the dog is. My Sally, loyal to the core would have never made the efforts Cookie did.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

It's been a a good 9+ months since that post and I'll update you lol. Lincoln started jumping up at about 6 months old. Now He jumps up all the time to chase his little sister Bijoux (a chihuahua) on the couch. 

All I can say is thank god it's a sectional lol


----------



## opie (Aug 31, 2011)

Roxie tries jumping on the couch but she is not allowed on it. She has been trying to get on the couch since we got her around 4 months of age. She just started jumping in the back of the van this week, she seems to be enjoying that now. Next week starts the 4 hour drive back to inlaws house for the first time. Should be interesting.


----------

